# Is Anyone else.........?



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Late??? LOL Is it just me and the people in my state??? Is anyone else _really_ late this month??? I'm a 'you can set your watch be her' 28 day'er. And I'm now on day 33. Ummmmmm, not that I mind >>>>>>> Buuuuuuut....







this is getting old.







I wonder if it is just a "cluster" of 'lateness'. Cause everyone I know here is late too. Is it a moon thang?? What???!!!!Does anyone know?







BQ<edited to add, NO! I'm not pregnant. LOL >


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

You absolutely, positively sure you're not pg??








Or could this be perimenopause rearing its head? Has your health been OK lately? A bad illness can alter your cycle.That said, my period's being a little goofy too. I've been on continuous BCP for a while, but decided to stop for a period for various reasons. But it's been SUPER light the past few days, and now I'll probably be cramping BAD at work. I timed it so it'd be bad on my days off, but no such luck since it's taking it's good ol' time to get rolling. I think it's been doing this more since I've been on continuous BCP. So unpredictable this way! Used to be my periods started hard and bad and got lighter throughout the time. (OK, medium flow for about 6 hours, then heavy for a few days, then lightening.) But they've been more light-heavy-light as time progressed.


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

I'm 4 months late, so i guess I'm REALLY late.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

LUUUUUUUUUUNA, Stop that right now!!!!







Or there will be a very poor urologist paying for the kid's education... lol No I'm NOT pregnant. lolWhat is soooo dreadful about perimenopause??? LOLThat sounds mighty good to me right now. I doubt I'm that lucky though.







Ummmmm Kitty, lol have you mentioned this to anyone in the medical field??? lolIf I was 4 months late, I'm pretty sure my husband and kids would be living elsewhere. lolI'm not sure they are THAT understanding. lolAh, You _might_ say I'm just the teeniest bit tense. lol







It has got to be a "moon thing". Cause it feels like we have had system start up... engines are fired and running, but I can't seem to clear that flippin tower!!!!!







Anyone know if the tides are weird??? LOLBQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Luna, Another thought... you ARE getting married in a few weeks right?? Your period's "goofiness" might be due to that. <Really wish they could just get their blasted shoes already, doncha?) lolYet another







My Dad's death is the only major large thing in the past month. lol "large", one could say that was large, don't ya think? That maybe has something to do with it for me I guess, huh?? lol <duh>Course all this extra PMS is throwing the IBS into loopy land too. Ah the heck with it....>>>>>>>>>>> I'll just go on strike til it comes!Yeah that's the ticket; a strike. BQ


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

BQ, what's this about a poor urologist? Are you saying someone botched a sterlization procedure if you got pg?And uh, Kitty, are you saying you're expecting something other than your period? Or is there another reason for this? (Nurses taking my case history are often confused by the continuous BCP thing...no periods for 3 months? huh? but you're not pregnant? really?)BQ, I hope for your sake and that of everyone within a 30-mile radius that Auntie Flow shows up soon!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

In answer to your question Luna, you betcha.







through the nose.







Ok I'll warn NYC to "look out!!! She's on the war path!!!"lolBQ


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

Nope not expecting a baby. My periods have always been crazy, and I'm on the shot and that happens sometimes with the shot. I haven't really mentioned it to the nurse when I get my shot monthly because they rush me in so fast there's not much time to even stand still. Another girl I know with pcos is on the same shot as me to stop her period, so maybe that is it. I only can see the doc on Saturdays also and lately she has not been there. Maybe it's a cyst I have been cramping since this. Who know.s


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Kitty are you sure you're not pregnant??..cramping was one of my first signs.I got you all beat I'm five months late







but then I am what you all deny!!Even before this my cycles were 31-35 days stress could make it even later...I say the fewer periods the better.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Well, my slow-starting period is finally rearing it's bloody head and causing cramping...just in time for the start of my workweek







BQ I wish you the same, but without the pain.(The moon goddess doth declare it...begin the menses!)


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I am 12 years late and I ain't a bit worried.Congrulations Jane, I didn't know. Don't spend a lot of time here and can't begin to read all the threads.Boy or Girl ??I agree the fewer periods the better. That is the one advantage of getting old........


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

The strike is now over.......>>>>>>>>







Ahhhhhh lol







BQ


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

I'm not suppose to get preg without treatments for my pcos, and we use too methods of birthcontrol. So if I'm pregnant it would be a miracle. The pregnancy test was negative.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I have the opposite problem...I was EARLY! And it was the most bizarro period I have ever had. My cycles are usually 30-39 days. This one was 27. It was rather light compared to usual. I usually go for 6 days, this time I went for 3 days, then stopped completely for 2 days, then for the next two days just spotted a little. Very strange. I usually only cramp for the first 2 days, this time it was all the way through. Oh, well. I guess my uterus just wants to keep me on my toes.


----------

